# Difference between Stripping and Clipping??



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Hi, I have a 10wk old Westie puppy named Friday. And while it is not an issue at the moment, I am doing a lot of research to prepare me for his future. I am wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between stripping and clipping? Which do you think looks better? What is involved with "hand" stripping? This is all very new and confusing to me! Lol!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I think that we've covered this topic in many Schnauzer threads.... but I could be wrong. Try doing a search under "Stripping" and see what comes up.

In a nutshell; stripping preserves the wirey coat of the terrier breeds and clipping eliminates it. 

I'm actually brain dead, not being snippish. I'm hoping a faster typer will come online and explain it all, lol.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I will do a search. But let me see if I am understanding right?

Stripping makes their hair wirey like a Yorkie, and clipping makes it soft and silky? I love his coat right now, it is so soft and fluffy. I am sure it is going to change some as he gets older, but what I am getting from this is that if I have it clipped it will stay soft?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Basically, yes. If you clip your dog, the fur will stay soft. If you strip, the fur will be wirey on top with a soft undercoat. If you don't do anything, you're going to have one overgrown, matted dog.  

Its going to be more expensive to get him stripped as well, so if you like the soft texture you can take him to just about any groomer and they should be able to do a good job.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I only know a few Westies, and from afar. But I didn't know that people clip a Westie. Strip yes, clip no. Sort of like the Border terriers, no one clips them, some people strip them. Most people just brush the coat out.

Stripping a schnauzer. My dog loves the groomer and I'm told that she enjoys the stripping sessions. They are taking out dead blown hairs after all, not ripping out new ones....or so I am told. I know that the harsh wiry coat is preserved by stripping b/c the hair actually need to be plucked out. A new harsh wirey hair will not grow unless the old one is removed. When a schnauzer blows a coat it doesn't come out like a doublecoated breed like an Aussie, Lab or Golden. It needs a little help.

If I were to clip the dog then her hair would grow in soft and furry and all one color. I like the banded black and white hairs of the dog (and the resulting wolfy coat) so I keep her stripped. Also the stripped hair is wirey (her breeder calls it porcupine hair lol) and sheds dirt, horse manure and sawdudt better. the clippered coat hangs onto more stuff in my very limited opinion. 

Only other benefit is that there is hardly ANY dog hair in my house, on my sofa, bed or in my car. But that could be just a schnauzer thing. I dunno. But I'd bet that it is b/c I have the dog's coat rolled (or stripped) every 2 months. I love the No Hair thing! I used to have to vacuum 2x a week just to get a handle on my previous 2 dogs furr tumbleweeds. Now I just don't see dog hair, anywhere. A few grey hairs on her blue dog bed... that's it.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Stripping only removes the dead top coat out of a wirey coated dog.

Clipping takes both top and bottom coat. However, even in clipping you CAN maintain that harshness if you properly card the dog's coat every time you clip. I don't know how many clients dog's coats had gone from that 'fluffy silky' coat, back to a harsh coat, because I did that simple step everytime I groomed the dog. 

Clipping is generally done, in place of stripping because it usually costs less, as hand stripping takes much longer, and the dog should be brought in alot more often.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

So, if I just want to maintain the coat he currently has (soft, fluffy) should I just periodically get him trimmed? Would that work? One of my biggest fears in never having a "groomed" dog before, is our first visit to a groomer. I am scared to death of coming to picked up my baby with a jacked up doo! Lol!


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Okay, another question? I was looking at a before and after groomer thread and found this pic. I actually like this cut for an older Westie. Is this stripping? And is it appropriate to bring in a picture of what you want to the groomer? And if I choose stripping, at what age do I start the process?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have had clients bring in a photo of what they wanted their dog to look like, cut wise. I encourage owners to do so...Especially if they have recently switched groomers...I want to see what clip their dog has been in previously. 

Now your puppy from the siggy doesn't look to all that old, so I would probably recommend a bath and brush out, rather than an all out clip. Get him into a groomer, so that he gets used to the environment, and the groomer can introduce clippers, nail trimming, ear plucking, etc, to him. Then when he is ready for a 'full groom' he will already have had that introduction.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Oh yes, he is only 10wks old. He has already had his first groomer bath, blowout, nail clipping, etc. I was told that he did very well, but that I needed to start playing with his feet, because he felt the need to chew on fingers while they worked. They were okay, but I just had an uncomfortable feeling with them, so I am going to ask around at the dog park to see where everyone takes their pups. I asked at what age that they start using whitening shampoo and she couldn't tell me, is that something that generally is used on Westies or does it help at all? So, what age is it that we start stripping, etc? 6mths?


----------



## staffymom (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay here we go.....
The pic you have is that of a show westie who is more than likely 2-4 years old. And to answer your question Yes that is a hand stripped coat. All show terriers are hand stripped it preserves the original hard terrier coat.Dead/soft hair is removed by hand to ensure that the wiry/harder coat is left behind. A stripped coat will dry quicker, dirt just falls off when the dog shakes and it provides a good protection from the elements.
So why do 99% of westie owners have their dogs clipped? Because hand stripping can be very time consuming and the dog must get used to the process. If you can find a groomer near you who does stripping. I live in a very congested area of So.Cali. and there are only three groomers in a hundred mile radius who hand strip out of their shops....and I no longer offer this service either. Why.....as a previous poster mentioned, sripping needs to be done quite often and until the dog is used to the process, short small sessions must be done......all of this takes time, which equates to $$$. 
All of the groomers I know would consider hand stripping a westie a "show groom" and will charge accordingly. If I were you I would try and locate some other westie owners in your area. See what a clipped coat looks and feels like, then go to a local dog show a see and touch a hand stripped coat. If you prefer the latter find out if they recommend someone or would possibly teach you the technique.
Most owners don't find that the difference is enough for them to either pay someone to upkeep their dog or for them to learn to hand strip themselves. Either way you choose to go....please realize that there is no "right" way. Some owners love the fuzzy soft fur of a teddy westie and others want to keep their terrier looking and feeling as they were bred to be. 
Good Luck.....

Almost forgot.....
regardless of which groom you choose to go with. Get your baby started ASAP. Get your pup used to being bathed, handled, brushed, combed, hand dryed ect. Do as much as you can to prepare him at home and start looking for a good groomer now. Breeders start grooming on these guys at 8-10 weeks. Shops have to wait until shots have been given. Whatever you do PLEASE do NOT wait untill you think he has enough coat ie; wooly mammoth and expect to walk in with that pic and get it done the first time.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Wow, thank you so so much for that reply! I really appriciate it! Honestly, I cant imagine how he could be any cuter than he is right now with the Teddy look, so I think we are going to stick with it. Now, what do I look for in a good groomer? Lol!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Also, you said he's half poodle in the other thread (or maltese?) right? That could drastically change the hair texture and grooming process for him. Poodles have a much softer type coat.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Yes, half Maltese. I guess I should have stated that. Thus far, ever single thing about him is Westie, so that is what I was going by, but you are right, that could definately change.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm actually going to bet that he won't develop the strippable terrier coat at all. I don't think I've ever seen that trait pop up in a mix. You're really going to be better off just getting him clipped, just about any groomer should be able to handle that for a reasonable price.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

RaeganW said:


> I'm actually going to bet that he won't develop the strippable terrier coat at all. I don't think I've ever seen that trait pop up in a mix. You're really going to be better off just getting him clipped, just about any groomer should be able to handle that for a reasonable price.


I'll second that. On a mix, its unlikely his coat is going to be a nice westie coat, stripped or not. Save yourself the time and money, and just have him clipped in a cute trim that you prefer.


----------

